# Algae Identification??



## jec0995 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I've been surfing here for a while and have yet to post. Glad to say I'm finally done lurking. So much of the advise I've read on APC has been so helpful.

So, I have a 75 gallon planted tank (of course) that has a pressurized CO2 system and 240 watts of light (compacts). I use the EI method of fertilization dosing KNO3, KH2PO4, and Flourish.

I have some algae issues in the tank currently. It's not the worst and I actually think it looks quite natural (covering some rocks and driftwood) but I don't want it to get out of control. I'm wondering if I can get an identification on this algae and maybe some suggestions as to how to get rid of it if I was so inclined. Thanks in advance for any advise. 

















Jimmy


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

That's BBA (Black Brush Algae). In a well lighted aquarium it's presence is typically a sign of low CO2.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Forgot to add two things:

- make sure all the nutrients (macros and micros) are available in sufficient concentrations.

- Welcome to APC!


----------



## bonklers (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmnn, it looks kinda cool to me .


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You've actually taken two photos that show a great "textbook" case of BBA. We should use them in our alage finder.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice BBA pics. Its deffinatly a co2 issue. Pump up the co2 and remove the invected areas and give them a good scrubbing and bleach bath.


----------

